# Ammo availability....



## LunaticFringeInc

Yes folks in case you wondered, Wally World is still selling ammo! You just have to be there when it comes off the truck to get in on the deal.

I scammed on 400 rounds of 9mm Federal Value Packs of 100 rounds for 21.00 fun dollars last night at a store up in northern Denton Texas! I would have bought more but they were only allowing 2 boxes per a customer and it was just mne and my buddy so that limited my purchase. They had just put the ammo out less than 10 minutes before we arived at the sproting good section. Looks like they had put about a case worth out as there were about 20 boxes or so there. Yes the price was the same as it was on this UPC code before the mad ruch on those Evil Black Rifles and ammo started. Now if they would have just gotten some 45 ACP in instead... which is what I really wanted instead of 9mm, life would have been even more grand.

So contrary to what you may have herd, they are still selling ammo and they are getting it in but its definitely going to be a case of the "Early Bird Gets the Worm"! You just gotta stalk the ammo case like a vulture, thats all.


----------



## fedorthedog

I was told Cabelas gets 2 ar's a day to sell. I was told an S and W was bought by a co workers buddy for 999.


----------



## bennettvm

yeah, my father didnt believe me that there were some shortages/high demand. I told him I was having trouble finding .22 ammo - totally sold out in 5 different stores in my area. I guess he went to two walmarts in his area - totally sold out.


----------



## Irish

LunaticFringeInc said:


> You just have to be there when it comes off the truck to get in on the deal.


Thats EXACTLY it right there . . . I have been to so many wal marts here in Denver than the one in Cheyenne and Casper wyoming and the one in billings and bare shelves every which way unless you want 30/06 .270 or shotgun shells unfortunately !!

Seems like I am almost ALWAYS there right after everyone leaves with all the ammo


----------



## fedorthedog

I am working nights and get off at 4 am. Thinking about seeing what is there while there are stocking for the day


----------



## Ripon

I visited Wally on Sunday and they had about 5 boxes of ammo and 3 of them were various shot gun rounds of bird shot.
The place looked like a looting had occured and even though an employee was in the area she didn't look to be loading the
shelves.

I spend a lot of time on calguns.net and the forum there has been wild, but there have been "ammo" sitings at Palmetto,
Midway and a few others. They go fast. Some site called 44mag or something like that posted 29.95 AR magazines 
last night - they are sold out now - 30 rnd metal teflon coated types. Nice. I wouldn't have minded getting 10 but 
I had a busy weekend of dealings and came out way ahead so I have to go with what I got.

Its starting to look like the natives are getting tired of the high prices and once a proposal like Difies - Dies on the 
vine I think a sell off might occur - good times ahead.


----------



## pakrat

I visited two Walmarts this afternoon looking for .22 and .270. One had .270, but said they haven't had .22 in about three weeks. The other one said that someone came in around noon and bought all of the .22 rounds they had... about $800.00. They even bought all of the $3.00, 50-round boxes. Those are about 6 cents per round as apposed to the 550-round Federal boxes at about 3.5 cents per round. 

As I was about to leave, the lady I talked to was putting up signs on the ammo case. She said that Walmart just put out a policy this afternoon of a 3-box limit per customer for all ammo.


----------



## inceptor

drt4lfe said:


> Not to be hard on anyone, but why were any of you not stocking ammo before this ? I would always try to buy at least a box or two every payday and then a case of two when money permitted.....or why so many not reloading ? I would have guessed that preppers would have been more prepared.....


I bought by the case until this happened. I am kinda ok on most things but would like to have more for practice. 9mm is the only thing I am lacking and that's because I bought my sig just before the bs happened and didn't have the money at the time to buy.


----------



## Ripon

I actually did a detailed inventory of my ammo this past weekend. Sometimes the brain doesn't keep up with the facts too well, and I was over stocked in 22,9mm,357,20 ga, 7.62x39 and understocked in 223 dang it. I've been shooting it a little too heavy I guess the past year and probably went through 800/1000 rounds. 223/5.56 was the only caliber I felt short and its not like I'm out - just not at the 3k I'd like to be. Wally just started selling 400 round ammo boxes of 223 before this all started and I was hoping to pick one or two up - oh well. I got a trade for 357 to 223 going through that should even me out.



drt4lfe said:


> Not to be hard on anyone, but why were any of you not stocking ammo before this ? I would always try to buy at least a box or two every payday and then a case of two when money permitted.....or why so many not reloading ? I would have guessed that preppers would have been more prepared.....


----------



## alpinestar

After the shooting I figured If i couldn't beat the ammo shortage so I would join the panic crowd and wen't out and got lucky enough to get a box of .223 for 500$ per 1,000 that I thought I was being burnt on at the time but later found it it was selling for 1$ a shot at gun shows also since I live close to buds gun shop I was lucky enough to get a surplus of AR mags which im currently selling for nearly triple what I paid for them while keeping a few extra for myself. I do remember CCI 100 round bricks were going for 11.99 and Bulk 500 ammo was going for 35$ and I couldn't get around to paying that much but im re-thinking that at the moment as I was going target shooting every weekend hasn't been going on anymore as im afraid of shooting what I have left.


----------



## acidlittle

I stocked up on 9mm and .40cal and was working on getting my rifle ammo stocked, then the shtf and now I'm scrounging, did find a place that still has an ample amount of ak rounds because a lot of the ******** here don't use aks! So I need to free up cash and go clean them out! Walmart is completely dry of all common calibers.


----------



## acidlittle

alpinestar said:


> I was lucky enough to get a surplus of AR mags which im currently selling for nearly triple what I paid for them while keeping a few extra for myself.


Not trying to be mean, but why jack up the prices on things, you are completely adding to the panic. It really burns me up when people take advantage of their own kind out of desperation. We should be banding together and helping eachother, instead of preying on each other...


----------



## shotlady

heh. the local range called and offered me 1.00 per round- i paid .25 per round. i dont want money i want the ammo. so i took them 5000 rounds till thier shipment gets here next wed. they wil pay me back 6000 rounds. they are selling theirs 1.50 per round. they just cant get it.

they are selling the 500 brick of 22 for 40.00 bux. heh. not to me they arent. so i paid 20 per brick out the door for 4 bricks. i give 22 away and really barter A whole bunch with the other caliburs. they are only selling one brick per cutomer.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

fedorthedog said:


> I am working nights and get off at 4 am. Thinking about seeing what is there while there are stocking for the day


Bro, thats the way your going to get it if you get any at all!!! You almost have to be there when they put it out to cash in on the getting. If you wait till sun up you will find your self left high and dry! Even with them rationing purchases to 2-6 boxes per a customer, there wont be anything left of the case they stocked last night by mid morning, I promise.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

drt4lfe said:


> Not to be hard on anyone, but why were any of you not stocking ammo before this ? I would always try to buy at least a box or two every payday and then a case of two when money permitted.....or why so many not reloading ? I would have guessed that preppers would have been more prepared.....


Oh my friend but I so do. As soon as the ammo shortage of 2008-2009 eased I was snatching up at least a few boxes every payday (I have 3 pay days a month) without fail and I am so glad I did. I also learned my lesson too on reloading components as well. While I had a considerable stash, it was too close a call for me to have a warm and fuzzy so I made a promise to myself that I wouldnt be lacking a thing next time even as a reloader. Right now if your a reloader, I hope that your well stocked becuase that section of the shelves aint looking so great right now and I already have folks wanting to buy Small Pistol Primers off me for 4 times what I paid for them!

Im still buying ammo now even when it is available and I find it for the pre-shortage price, but I am mainly buying what cant be reloaded or just being opertuinistic and grabbing a few boxes of this or that for good measure if nothing else. Not only can I shoot a few rounds at the gun range weekly, but I will have a stash of new once fire brass to reload several times over.


----------



## Carp614

I have been watching Dick's and Wal-mart ammo stocks dissappear since Sandy Hook. All they have are 17 HMR, 22 short, and other obscure calibres I don't own. 

I thought it was getting better, but it was because Dick's has put out all of there turkey loads. 

I have virtually no ammo, and I don't know what I am going to do.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Yep, some of my Homies who didnt listen to my advice and prior warnings and got caught with their pants down are SOL. Its not a hate thing, its just I aint giving up one single round unless SHTF and I need some compadres to help me watch my back. Hopefully after this ammo drought is over they will heed my advice and take it for action and not get themselves caught up in a jam like they did this time. I guess sometimes learning is a slow and lengthy process...

Its hard to say no and not throw them a bone and hook them up with some ammo at cost but man, who knows when the drought will end. I gotta look out for big number one here as hard as that sometimes is to do. But man there are sure some desperate folks out there willing to sell their soul for a box of ammo right now and its criminal to see what some of them are paying!


----------



## shotlady

the very first thing i learned to prep on purpose was ammo. not just enough for my self, but for my group, me with ammo is meh okay- but agroup with ammo could sustain a lot easier.

im not for really worried short term, but for the right price i am buying. 
i will be looking into learning reloading.


----------



## AquaHull

A guy on another forum ordered me a G19 mag from Midway to do a trade on some Remington Golden 22 lr 525 rd value pack.

The mag is $24.99, same price as on the box from Dunhams. I have seen both the mags and 22's go for $50 or more.


----------



## Mr Ed

drt4lfe said:


> Not to be hard on anyone, but why were any of you not stocking ammo before this ? I would always try to buy at least a box or two every payday and then a case of two when money permitted.....or why so many not reloading ? I would have guessed that preppers would have been more prepared.....


Good point, I have a good amount(5K+) stashed but, I go to the range once sometimes twice a week this time of year. So I have a choice, use my lower cost ammo till the pricing stabilizes, or buy as I go along keeping my reserve. Have been buying as I went. Alot of ammo available is higher cost match grade or personal protection rounds like Hornaday.it has increased a range trip double if not more. Wait till Obama and Feinstien gets done, only the wealthy will be able to afford ammo.


----------



## ohioguy

just got back from fin feather fur and i got 3 boxes of 40 S&W . they had maybe couple hundred boxes. they were not short on it, but the price was kind of high and they had a limit of 5 per customer of caliber. and 1 box or 500 rounds of 22 cal. but as i looked around they had about every caliber and plenty of it. im not sure if many people dont know about the new fin feather store i that area cause i was at gander mountain the other day and wally world right down the road from there and they were out of everything. also where i got my my new taurus millpro pt140 last thursday


----------



## CourtSwagger

LGS had 5.56 on hand. Times are getting better. The price wasn't TOO outrageous. 15 bucks for 20 with a limit of 3 boxes.


----------



## acidlittle

I feel it's a little too early to say that the times are getting better...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Same here! I think things have to get a lot more available than they are now before we can say the worst of it is behind us....at least for the moment anyways.


----------



## CourtSwagger

Agreed that the worst is not necessarily behind us. Prices and availability must improve before we can say that. However, at least in my location, any availability is an improvement.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

If you are using 5.56x45 in an AR-15 or like rifle you may want to see this before buying brass or steel (Wolf) ammo 
http://www.luckygunner.com/labs/brass-vs-steel-cased-ammo/


----------



## 9UC

Even though I'm not really searching for ammo to buy, I still check availability and won't turn down a good deal on my primary pistol or rifle carry. Had to drive across town last weekend, but I was able to pick up a couple 50 rd boxes of my rifle ammo for $8.00 a box less than the usual pre crisis price.


----------



## ozo

Carp614 said:


> I have been watching Dick's and Wal-mart ammo stocks dissappear since Sandy Hook. All they have are 17 HMR, 22 short, and other obscure calibres I don't own.
> 
> I thought it was getting better, but it was because Dick's has put out all of there turkey loads.
> 
> I have virtually no ammo, and I don't know what I am going to do.


Now that is a sad story.
I will bet you are not alone.

I ran into a man/wife at wal-mart a couple weeks ago....
I still check the ammo aisle when there....just in case they
have some .22lr at a decent price [I don't need any]
He was about 60yrs old, said he really hasn't shot a gun since leaving the Army,
but the day before, he bought his wife a snubbie .38special and a 9mm for
himself......was in there looking for ammo, the LGS he bought the guns from
didn't have a single round.....and he didn't have one single solitary bullet
for either of his two new guns.....
I really feel grief for anyone that has no ammo.....
I can not understand it...because I have never been in a situation
like that.....in 60+yrs.....I would prolly freak from the stress.....
I'm serious, I don't know how I would react to ammo shortage.


----------



## fedorthedog

I was in a local gun shop yesterday, they had ar mags used 39.99 2 mini 14s 1099 and 2 ar 15 1799 and 1999. 500 rounds wolf 762 39 250.


----------



## Seneca

I was to Cabelas and a local shop this weekend, no .223 ammo or components at either location, but the local shop had several funky looking plastic AR magazines, a type that I've never seen before. I didn't bother to ask the price as they appeared to be cheaply made and not something I'd buy at any price.

How soon do you think things will get back to normal as far as availability goes? I believe that when it does prices will be silghtly higher than they were before the shortage (across the board) as that has been the case in the past. Yet thats better than the extremely high prices or no availability what so ever we are currently experiencing. 

Sitting this one out if you can is the best option, economically speaking. The people panic buying are getting royally screwed out of their money. When thing catch up and they will, barring a total melt down, these folks willl find themselves stuck with stuff they paid way too much for. Thats the way it went down in 2008...You'd think the lessons of 2008 would have carried over...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Seneca said:


> I was to Cabelas and a local shop this weekend, no .223 ammo or components at either location, but the local shop had several funky looking plastic AR magazines, a type that I've never seen before. I didn't bother to ask the price as they appeared to be cheaply made and not something I'd buy at any price.
> 
> How soon do you think things will get back to normal as far as availability goes? I believe that when it does prices will be silghtly higher than they were before the shortage (across the board) as that has been the case in the past. Yet thats better than the extremely high prices or no availability what so ever we are currently experiencing.
> 
> Sitting this one out if you can is the best option, economically speaking. The people panic buying are getting royally screwed out of their money. When thing catch up and they will, barring a total melt down, these folks willl find themselves stuck with stuff they paid way too much for. Thats the way it went down in 2008...You'd think the lessons of 2008 would have carried over...


Barring no new *citizen disarmament* laws result and that interest in persuing such legislation dies a slow quiet death that it will be a good 9-10 more months before things start to settle down and supplies return to the shelfs long enough to last more than 24 hours. Yes I am willing to bet that the prices will show a slight increase over previous prices, but like you said at least its available again.


----------



## Seneca

I'm optimistic that it will settle down... I don't see this current gun grab scheme going the distance...It's loosing steam and should be shove ready in a month or so...If we are going to see a melt down it's likely to start in New York where a backlash to hastily enacted gun/magazine laws is brewing.


----------



## trainershawn

Seneca said:


> I'm optimistic that it will settle down... I don't see this current gun grab scheme going the distance...It's loosing steam and should be shove ready in a month or so...If we are going to see a melt down it's likely to start in New York where a backlash to hastily enacted gun/magazine laws is brewing.


I think you're right, things will get back to normal for most of the country but there will be localized incidences of high prices or no availability in communist states like NY, IL and CA. Eventually availability will be more prevalent and prices will return to a normal range. As for when, who knows. I noticed in my area you can't find any .223, 9mm or .22lr. Thankfully, .40 cal is still in ample supply. No .308 either but plenty of 30.06. Just goes to show what is the most popular. Glad I finally bought a .40 cal last November. I can still go out and buy some ammo and feel good about adding to my supply. However, the ammo I was buying is up about 3 dollars a box. So there is increase in prices for what's available. But yes, the legislation will die off and we won't see anything significant. What they are going to do is start taking you're guns away because they deem everyone crazy. The guberment will use every tool they have to disarm the population so the NWO can reign supreme.


----------



## inceptor

Actually I think NY will be the test. What happens in NY will affect the rest of the country.


----------



## Smitty901

5.56 nato may be a while hard to say. Obama is having Military and Government agency buy up supplies. By law they get first shot at supplies.
30.06 is no longer a military round nothing they have uses it. 308 is used by all branches in the 240 ,M14 and in the M24.
Plenty of .45 but little 9mm for the same reasons.


----------



## Alpha-17

Actually, around here, 9mm NATO is much easier to find than .45 or .40 Ball ammo. I've really learned that ammo shortages and the demand that causes them really varies from region to region.


----------



## Seneca

inceptor said:


> Actually I think NY will be the test. What happens in NY will affect the rest of the country.


That may be the case...whether by design or default what happens with gun owners in New York may set the tone for what happens with the rest of us. I support them in their efforts to overturn nonsense anti laws enacted by liberal elites, that accomplish nothing except diminish freedoms.


----------



## Smitty901

DHS is going to make sure it is hard to get, your tax dollars buying it up another 21.6 million rounds that should try up production a while.
They will be stock pile enough to arm the us military for over 30 years Anyone ask why? anyone think you will get an answer?
You really need to read this the ask who is exposing the truth and who is trying to gloss over it.
» DHS Purchases 21.6 Million More Rounds of Ammunition Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## Meangreen

Smitty901 said:


> DHS is going to make sure it is hard to get, your tax dollars buying it up another 21.6 million rounds that should try up production a while.
> They will be stock pile enough to arm the us military for over 30 years Anyone ask why? anyone think you will get an answer?
> You really need to read this the ask who is exposing the truth and who is trying to gloss over it.
> » DHS Purchases 21.6 Million More Rounds of Ammunition Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


Geez Smitty all I have to do is follow you around the forum and I get pure entertainment! Notice the rounds are going to Artesia, NM? One of the largest training centers in the US. One class will go thru 40,000 rounds of ammo. It doesn't take long before they need to be resupplied and it doesn't mean their taking delivery of it all. All these wacko websites have to do is print typical ammo sales to the government and aluminum foil hat wearing people like you go flying off the handle.


----------



## Smitty901

Meangreen said:


> Geez Smitty all I have to do is follow you around the forum and I get pure entertainment! Notice the rounds are going to Artesia, NM? One of the largest training centers in the US. One class will go thru 40,000 rounds of ammo. It doesn't take long before they need to be resupplied and it doesn't mean their taking delivery of it all. All these wacko websites have to do is print typical ammo sales to the government and aluminum foil hat wearing people like you go flying off the handle.


 So you deny they are buying AR's and ammo up, kind of hard to deny it . They were not doing all of this buying before they seem to be getting bigger every time we turn around.
You still deny statements made by you boss that are public record. You can not deny what they have said. I hold them to their word.
I did not start this war they did. DHS stood up and made it clear and still stands by it that US American Veterans are the biggest threat to America. That Terrorist are not.
They said it loud and clear and left no doubt about what they meant. Until something is done about it they are suspect in every thing they do. But nothing will be done.
DHS is not about dealing with any foreign threat. It is a force being built and molded for use against the American people.
Their own actions prove it. Each day more and more are waking up to what they are really about.


----------



## Meangreen

Smitty901 said:


> So you deny they are buying AR's and ammo up, kind of hard to deny it . They were not doing all of this buying before they seem to be getting bigger every time we turn around.
> You still deny statements made by you boss that are public record. You can not deny what they have said. I hold them to their word.
> I did not start this war they did. DHS stood up and made it clear and still stands by it that US American Veterans are the biggest threat to America. That Terrorist are not.
> They said it loud and clear and left no doubt about what they meant. Until something is done about it they are suspect in every thing they do. But nothing will be done.
> DHS is not about dealing with any foreign threat. It is a force being built and molded for use against the American people.
> Their own actions prove it. Each day more and more are waking up to what they are really about.


Hey Smitty I haven't denied anything! I answer with facts and you go on the same rants and tirades. Yes the DHS buys firearms and ammo along with a lot of other supplies. Price of doing business. You see an ammo buy and think conspiracy, I see the same ammo sale and think, "ah shit more trainees to deal with!"


----------



## Seneca

drt4lfe said:


> Not to be hard on anyone, but why were any of you not stocking ammo before this ? I would always try to buy at least a box or two every payday and then a case of two when money permitted.....or why so many not reloading ? I would have guessed that preppers would have been more prepared.....


One would have a tendancy to think that preppers would be prepared...to be otherwise would be...well...unprepared...which would mean that people who got caught by this shortage debacle are not preppers or at least they not very good preppers...lol


----------



## Seneca

Meangreen said:


> Geez Smitty all I have to do is follow you around the forum and I get pure entertainment! Notice the rounds are going to Artesia, NM? One of the largest training centers in the US. One class will go thru 40,000 rounds of ammo. It doesn't take long before they need to be resupplied and it doesn't mean their taking delivery of it all. All these wacko websites have to do is print typical ammo sales to the government and aluminum foil hat wearing people like you go flying off the handle.


Tin foil hat on....The point is that there was a huge spike in gov ammo buying coinciding with the gun grab. You do know the gov goes to the head of the line when it comes to ammo procurement. They place an order and it get filled, civillian orders take a back seat. They have placed a huge order and recently another huge order, In numbers way above what records show they would have normally purchased. You are right! it's is simply a coincidence...tin foil hat off...lol


----------



## Seneca

I heard they were worried about being caught without ammo, in another ammo shortage...which sounds kind of strange...since they're the ones who started this whole thing with a renewed push for new gun/magazine bans...where is the transparency in goverment when we need it?...Yeah seems we are still waiting for that to happen...


----------



## Reloader

fedorthedog said:


> I was told Cabelas gets 2 ar's a day to sell. I was told an S and W was bought by a co workers buddy for 999.


The Academy Sports where I live gets ARs in several times a week and still have DPMS and S&W ARs for $649.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

I was lucky enough to stock up a bit before all this, problem was I didn't account for Christmas shooting! I haven't had any problem finding my .30-.30's, but as you all know can hardly find any .223's or .22's. I'll always be looking, of course!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Humm, just picked up 300 rounds of 45 ACP 40.00 bucks for a 100 round box at wally world.

On another note...here locally they have been pretty well stocked on 7mm Rem Mag, 300 WSM, 30-06, 308 and 243 in Premium loads for 23-26 bucks a box of 20. Walmart is still getting in ammo. Its just in limited quantities. They are no longer ordering ammo by store due to the unavailability but they are receiving and shipping it out on a rotating basis to the various stores in the area as it comes in to the distribution center. While they occasionally receive a truck after hours and put the ammo out at night they typically are getting the trucks early in the am and have it out on the shelf by 7-8 am. Just a hot lead for those of you who want/need ammo and buy it at Wally World.


----------



## Smitty901

Oh we stocked up long before this pre -Brady bill. But that does not mean we done.
Locally not much on the rack right now.
Plenty of .45,.38 some 40mm priced ok for now.


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> Oh we stocked up long before this pre -Brady bill. But that does not mean we done.
> Locally not much on the rack right now.
> Plenty of .45,.38 some 40mm priced ok for now.


I don't know where you and lunatic are finding the .45acp but all I have seen recently is a couple of boxes of hydroshock.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Well I do have a hook up at the distribution center that tells me which wally world is getting a shipment if they are loading that particular truck. I then call our Commercial Patrol and have them check a couple of times at that store during the night. If they see it...they give me a call and I drop everything and hustle that way and get my 3 box limit. Additionally I will check on one or two stores on my way to work or home from work. So I do have a bit of a unfair advantage to the masses. Last night had that been the 100 rounds of Federal for 28 fun dollars I would have called a couple of folks up and met them at the door with a 100 dollar bill and said get three of these! I would have gotten at least 900 rounds! Unfortunately it was Winchester at 12 bucks more and I decided to break down and buy a little anyways since I havent seen any in 45 in 3 months! I have to re-qualify at the range later this year for my Armed Gaurd permit renewal. I have about 2k in 00-buck so I aint worried about that as I only need 15 rounds to qualify on the course of fire for 12 guage. I need a 100 for the 45 though. Dont wanna risk this shortage still in effect or worse.

They had a little 40 S&W last night but commercial patrol needed it and got the last 2 boxes they had on hand. Apparently they had put it out about an hour earlier and the guy with the ammo case key was hanging out at the counter cause the business was too brisk to get anything else done before being called again to the unlock the case. In fact I didnt even get escourted to the check out counter he just said go to register 21 to pay.

They are getting it but you damn sure got to be "Johnny on the Spot" when they do!!!


----------



## bennettvm

I just do google searches and pick up whatever I need. I also went to a gun show yesterday and picked up a brick of (500) .22 lr ammo for $25


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Stopped by wally world to get a couple of things to get me through my late night shift and found a pleasant supply at the ammo case...00-buck for sell. Not much but there were several boxes. I was also ammazed to see how much more fully stocked the ammunition case was! I am starting to wonder if we are on the verge of seeing some light at the end of the tunnel on the great ammo shortage of 2012/2013? There was no 9mm, 40 S&W, 45 ACP, 22 lr, 22 WMR, 223, 7.62X39 or cheap 308 but they seemed to have a good bit of just about everything else. They even had some 30-30 and 357 on the shelf! Its by no means over in my opinion but it does seem to be easing up a bit.

Im still wont be convienced its over until I can walk in and see some 223, 22 lr and 7.62x39! What say you? Has anyone else seen a bit of improvement in the last couple of weeks or is this just an coincidence? Out of the seven locals stores this is the second one I have been in thats showing signs of improvement this week.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

My Walmart recently restocked, by the time I got there they mostly only had .243, .270, .308, .300, 7mm, and .30-30. No .22 at all, or .223 (of course). Missed it by that much


----------



## inceptor

drt4lfe said:


> Not much change in my area......223/22/308/9mm is hard to find....Local wal-mart has not had any .22 in a month.... .17 even longer....they have some standard hunting ammo....06/7mag/243....have not seen 38/357/45 there in at least a month....local K-mart has about 100 5 pak boxes or 12 ga. slugs.....nothing else...no much online either....IMO the shortage will last awhile....might see some ammo here and there but no big difference....


I have seen a fair amount of 17 around here but not much else.


----------



## IngaLisa

I scored on .22lr last week at Gander Mtn. I am embarassed to say how much.


----------



## CoastalGardens

IngaLisa said:


> I scored on .22lr last week at Gander Mtn. I am embarassed to say how much.


I've been buying 22lr and 308 online since I don't have the time to stand around when the trucks unload. The Gander Mtn had TONS of 9mm, but I have yet to locate 223 in ANY of the stores I have gone to (and forget 300 AAC, although I don't expect to find that very often anyway!)


----------



## Ripon

223 /5.56mm is going for $700 ish per 1000 here in CA now


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

I learned yesterday that here in our area Wal-Marts that they are only putting out so many boxes of ammo a day, putting them on the shelves at 7 a.m. and once that allotted amount is sold, there isn't anymore being put out till the next morning. And only limited purchasing.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

We have 17 HMR here but the pickins are getting to be pretty slim to the point of having almost none! 22 WRM is sold out and has been for a while. 22 LR...not even the dusty box of shotshells are left, having been sold long ago. Go figure...


----------



## Carp614

Worst showing yet at Wal-Mart on Sunday. Might have been timing, but they only had three boxes of ammo...of any kind. Even the 22 short and 17HMR are gone now. 

However, I drove through east Tennessee and dropped by Benton Shooting Supply. Let me tell you guys, its almost like the shortage never happened in there. They have limited supply of 22lr and prices are higher on everything, but they have inventory of just about everything.
30 round ar mags were $30.
Colt, DMPS Panter Arms AR, and some other manufacturers available at current market prices.


----------



## WVprepper

22 mag at our Walmart finnally....


----------



## Ripon

Until people stop buying it will continue. In fact it may get worse until it gets better. Brownells and MidwayUSA were almost 100% out of primers, powder I try to buy 3rd party but the prices are so seriously wierd I'm not in the market now. $55/70 for bricks of 22LR. 9mm and 45 seem less impacted, 357 is not very impacted, but anything 223, 308, 7.62 is crazy. I bought one of those cheap "hearter" cans of 400 rnds of 223 a few years ago thinking it was plinking material, it cost $145 with a discount I had from Cabellas, just sold it for $280.


----------



## inceptor

Talked to one of the guys from Black Gun ammo last night. They are about 3 months behind. It's a people thing. People are buying ammo faster than they can make it. The king/despot has scared enough people that they are stockpiling.


----------



## fedorthedog

Found 22 at Cabelas this week end. Limit 10 boxes. They broke down the bricks so i got 500 rounds to 20 bucks.


----------



## Seneca

It's times like these (waiting for ammo producers to catch up) that I turn to weapons that utilize renewable ammo, slingshots and bows...I conserve bullets and brush up on my archery and marble slinging...never hurts and I can always use the practice...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

oswegoscott said:


> Putin has been pissed at us lately---making a lot of noise about drones,Afghanistan,Syria,etc. Di you know he banned Americans from adopting Russian kids?


If I remember right many years ago, most of our 7.62x39 ammo came from china and was selling for around 100 per 1000 then there was some type of trade agreement with China and we stopped receiving the Chinese ammo, and Russian manufactures started shipping ammo mainly Wolf.


----------

